# Restarting 10 gallon aquarium



## redchique (Aug 10, 2009)

A few years ago I started a freshwater 10gal aquarium. A disease spread quickly through the tank while I was starting, killing the fish. It didn't help that I had not done my research and properly cycled the tank/treated the water. A few months ago, I started a 1.5 gal tank and now that I have researched, everything is going smoothly. I still have all the parts of the 10gal tank, including the heater and filter that came with it. There are a few water hardness stains but otherwise everything seems intact. I was wondering if it's possible for me to restart this tank safely, and if I should just invest in a new filter/heater system, or a new system all together?


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

I can't see why not? It's been a while so if there was anything bad on/in the equipment then it's dead. I would just rinse everything out with hot water. Any ideas on what you'll stock it with? Substrate? What kind of lighting do you have for it? Perhaps you should look into live plants? Also, will you be doing a fishless cycle? If you had a rough go at it with fish in the tank it's probably best to do a fishless one. You can never go wrong.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

redchique said:


> A few years ago I started a freshwater 10gal aquarium. A disease spread quickly through the tank while I was starting, killing the fish. It didn't help that I had not done my research and properly cycled the tank/treated the water. A few months ago, I started a 1.5 gal tank and now that I have researched, everything is going smoothly. I still have all the parts of the 10gal tank, including the heater and filter that came with it. There are a few water hardness stains but otherwise everything seems intact. I was wondering if it's possible for me to restart this tank safely, and if I should just invest in a new filter/heater system, or a new system all together?



the old equip should be perfectly fine, just get new filter pads and rinse everything out as little-fizz said. set it all up with your substrate in the tank (after the substrtate has been washed) and let it run for a few days test your water for chlorine and if its clear throw in some live bears as they seem to be a pretty hardy fish that can survive the cycle. i prefer to use fish to cycle as apposed to a empty tank. then after your cycle is dead either flush em or sell em on craigslist if you wanna get rid of them.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

MoneyMitch said:


> i prefer to use fish to cycle as apposed to a empty tank. then after your cycle is dead either flush em or sell em on craigslist if you wanna get rid of them.


Umm or you can go with a fishless cycle and NEVER flush your fish down the toilet as that's rather cruel and very unnecessary. It's pretty easy to cycle your tank without fish, in fact it's easier because you'll never have to do a water change during the cycle and you won't have to watch the poor fish suffering all day.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

Little-Fizz said:


> Umm or you can go with a fishless cycle and NEVER flush your fish down the toilet as that's rather cruel and very unnecessary. It's pretty easy to cycle your tank without fish, in fact it's easier because you'll never have to do a water change during the cycle and you won't have to watch the poor fish suffering all day.


nothing cruel about flushing them, all fish go to the big aquarium in the sky someday its just that some get there through the toilet? lolz easyier to cycle without fish?, not really if you think about it its the same as a fish cycle but no fish or water changes and you have to add ammonia by either chemical or waste. but i guess its up to the person doing it. as the fish cycle is the same but with water changes other than that they are the same. IMHO


----------



## Krinedawg (Aug 5, 2009)

Just a thought for cleaning the tank, use a Scotch Brite pad, with NO chemicals, just hot water and the pad, everything should come out squeaky clean. I use them when cleaning new or used tanks. I would get a new filter and substrate, (I don't like taking chances). Start the cycling process (either way, your choice) and check your water quality. When everything stabilizes, you will want to do frequent water changes. On a 10 gallon I would do a 1/3 change of water every other day depending on the load out of fish. Don't over stock your tank, and check your PH, Nitrite and Nitrate levels. If I can add my opinion here--> Use low light live plants, instead of fake. It will help balance your tank, your fish will love the cover, and it looks very nice. 

Good luck restablishing your tank.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

MoneyMitch said:


> nothing cruel about flushing them, all fish go to the big aquarium in the sky someday its just that some get there through the toilet? lolz easyier to cycle without fish?, not really if you think about it its the same as a fish cycle but no fish or water changes and you have to add ammonia by either chemical or waste. but i guess its up to the person doing it. as the fish cycle is the same but with water changes other than that they are the same. IMHO


There's NOTHING cruel about flushing a live fish down the toilet?? Oh really? Care to explain that one to me? Because it's not making much sense, all people die at one point but that doesn't make it ok to go around killing humans does it? Have some compassion for god sakes, like really whats wrong with you that you can't even see what's wrong with flushing a live fish down the toilet? There is a lot of ways to HUMANELY euthanize a fish, and flushing is NOT on the list.

It's pretty easy to use a nylon stock and stuff some fish flakes in there, tie it off and let it float around and work it's magic. The only time I ever used a fish cycled was when I first started and it was because I didn't know any better. It's easier to do a fishless because if you have any compassion at all you would be doing frequent water changes to make the water conditions bearable for the fish. So if you ask me it's a lot easier then adding fish and doing frequent water changes. That's just my opinion though :roll:


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Flushing live fish? :-( I'm going to pretend I didn't just read that....


----------

